# ewen madock monday 11th (spare yak if anyone is interested)



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

myself and a few others will be hitting ewen madock dam at mooloolah tomorrow morning around 5:30. Hopefully the fish should fire after all this rain.

I have a spare viking Tempo available if anybody wants to use it?

just let me know before tomorrow.

please feel free to join us

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

This dam is on my list of places to fish but I am already targetting snapper at Wello tomorrow, maybe next time.

Oh, and the date should be the 11th.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yeh stupid me.

yeh man ill post a going fishing next time


----------

